# Classic crash



## sevencrossing (Oct 19, 2017)

Operating System: win 10

Lightroom Version: CC Classic v7 


 I have just " upgrade" from CC to CC Classic. Switching to the develop modual  cases the whole program to crash


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 19, 2017)

Try going to the Performance tab of Preferences and turning off Use Graphics Processor.


----------



## sevencrossing (Oct 19, 2017)

Thank you Hal 
problem sorted 
I think I am going to like this forum


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 19, 2017)

Did you have the graphics processor enabled before the upgrade? I'm wondering if the new version comes with it enabled by default.


----------



## sevencrossing (Oct 19, 2017)

Sorry I don't know, but it is on my laptop, which I have not upgraded yet


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 19, 2017)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Did you have the graphics processor enabled before the upgrade? I'm wondering if the new version comes with it enabled by default.


I don't believe it does. In my case, I had been running with the GPU off and on, as I tried various things in the LR CC 2015. I found little difference for me with it on.
After the upgrade to LR Classic, I checked and the GPU was off. I turned it on.
So at least Classic does not default to "on".


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 19, 2017)

Good to know. Mine was 'on' after the upgrade, but I couldn't remember how it was set before.


----------

